# See whatcha think--interesting dilemma



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2016)

I started on another Mesquite blank, knowing it had a bark inclusion/void. Thought it was big enough that I might get lucky and turn _through_ it.....well yes and no.
It's deeper than I thought and more stable than it appears ( I do wear PPE and stand out of the line of fire). No big pieces have flown off.
The pics show the cleft--with finger for scale. I'm leaving what bark I can---CA is helping that, although it's already stuck really tight. What doesn't show in the pick is a large central void, you might see it as a dark hole to the left of my fingertip near the faceplate. I cut a big tenon, and am certan that it will hold once I turn the bowl around.
I have 2 options in my mind (throwing away is _not _one of'em). 
First is to just turn it and leave the defect, in effect making an "art" bowl. 
Second is to fill it with epoxy/color and complete the turning. Currently I'm thinking it would just look too gaudy with a big fill &color.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2016)

Either option would undoubtedly yield excellent results. Go slow and keep out of the line of fire! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 7, 2016)

David, you and your awesome mesquite. Let us see what you finish up with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok---I couldn't let it set any longer. Think I'm going with option one after thinking on it for a while.
Tonight I took advantage of having it between centers and hogged out more of the middle. Once I got to fairly uniform thickness, I took the center down to near the edge of the faceplate. My finger is showing the rest of the center void/rot---Before I cut that with my slicer (Sorby) tool, took the time to sand the outside to a nice smooth 120 grit.
The next pic--after my finger shot shows the bowl after I separated the faceplate---quite a crack.
Included a shot of what the faceplate was anchored into---glad I was between centers! Bowl is still solid, no wobble---thinking it's gonna make it!
Will post more maybe tomorrow night.
The last pic is for @barry richardson ---my "new" lathe is dirty (=happy)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 8, 2016)

I really like what you've done so far! A suggestion you might consider-cut and fit 3 splines, of a contrasting wood, across the void, starting at the rim and spaced 1/2" apart, down the side of the bowl. The splines will add strength to the bowl and will keep it from warping. They also will be an interesting feature to draw the viewers eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 8, 2016)

@Tim Carter -- thanks! 
But Mesquite doesn't move, so think I'm going to see how it ends up.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

David Hill said:


> The last pic is for @barry richardson ---my "new" lathe is dirty (=happy)


Looking good David! If it were my bowl, I would probably leave as is. The wide crack and lots of bark around is not a good candidate for filling with resin IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 8, 2016)

Got a break with the weather, was able to get out to work on this project. First 2 pics are the bowl after sanding---Man! the crack made that interesting.
The last 2 pics are of the bowl with sanding sealer on it. Been using that as an experiment to help my finishes to be more even. Even with good sanding, some places in the wood _drink _finish & make it hard to get even. Really like how the wood looks, now all it has to do is survive finishing and let me turn off the tenon. Likely that'll happen Thursday evening/Friday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

